# where do I find...



## old folks (Nov 26, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to find Old Griz's post on filing spirals please.
Thank You


----------



## jeff (Nov 26, 2006)

I searched... There is nothing in the active forums or the archives with the words spiral from Old Griz that appears to be what you're after.


----------



## redbulldog (Nov 26, 2006)

I think you may be after Tom McMillians information. He did spirals and also crosses.


----------



## old folks (Nov 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redbulldog_
> <br />I think you may be after Tom McMillians information. He did spirals and also crosses.
> 
> Yes that is what I want, where do I find it ?
> Thank You


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 26, 2006)

http://tinyurl.com/yd56ql


----------

